# "Tung oil" finish. When to quit.



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I've been applying Formby's 'Tung Oil' finish to unstained cherry. Sanding with very fine paper between coats. Following Bob Flexners advice. Most of it looks pretty good and shiny but parts don't. Any ideas on how to proceed or should I just get while the gettin' is good ?

Thanks, Don


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

Keep going until it is all uniform. I used (which is really wiping varnish and not Tung oil) on a cherry table, and it took many coats until I reached the point where the finish was even. I think it is just so thin that it soaks into the wood very readily. Don't give up!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

Years ago I refinished a gun stock and it took 22 coats sanding with 0000 steel wool. It turned out beautiful and the depth of the finish was remarkable. Thought I was going to go nuts but it was worth it


----------



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok thanks. I will hang in there. The finish is not that important for this project but I'm trying to step up my finishing skills.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Was Bob using real Tung Oil , or Formby's ?
Does their label say to sand between each application ?
Are you sanding because of dust nibs , etc. in the finish ?
Formby's is 70% Mineral Spirits and the balance is modified soya and tung oil with Alkyd Resin.
Not much room in there for Tung Oil. It's actually known as a wiping varnish and will take many , many coats to build up evenly.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Formby's is a tung oil varnish. Great finish, but needs lots of coats to really look good. Keep workin' on it. You'll be pleased. I used it on a walking stick. Took about 2 months of multiple coats ( maybe 10), but the results were very good.
By the way, I had lots of time.
Bill


----------



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

Their label says to use 0000 steel wool after each application. I tried that but somehow prefer to sand to 400 grit.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

The 4 ought steel wool just scratches the surface enough to make the next coating adhere better, whereas the 400 grit is actually removing the last coating, making more coatings necessary to build up the sheen, and more work for you in the end : )


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I would base the number of coats on how good it looks and how heavily it will be used. More coats for heavy use items obviously.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Depending on the quality of the sandpaper and steel wool being compared, 0000 is equivalent to 600-800 grit sandpaper (some say even as high as 2000 grit).

They don't "cut" in the same fashion though and the results will vary because of this. I'd say if you must keep using sandpaper, to at least step up to 600 grit.

And yes, sometimes it does take a lot of coats to get an even looking finish.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Don, I don't know how similar MinWax Tung Oil Finish is to what you are using, but I have great success applying Tung Oil Finish with a cotton cloth and then continuing to rub until it is dry to the touch.Repeat once a day for 3 applications. I have not done any sanding or steel wooling with this method and get a very nice end result. I apply Renissance Wax with a white Scotch pad after the finish is cured to give it that silky/ touchable feel. I've posted several projects finished this way you can look at.


----------



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice. Since I'm out of work, I'm going to do some practicing on scrap instead of a project. Most of this project looks very good and I'm going to stop because it will mostly be hidden (it is a stand for a round shadow box). I'll post a picture soon.

Thanks again.


----------

